# How to immigrate to Canada from The Netherlands



## Dutch76 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new here, and I had a question.
We ( my fiance and I ) want to see if it is possible to move to Canada.
My fiance is born in Canada and has a canadian passport, and I am from the Netherlands.

Since October 2014 my fiance moved to The Netherlands to live with me and see if we can make a future here. Even though we are happy here, there is a great pull to Canada.
I have a job as a manager (Teamleader) at a production plant ( Tata Steel ), she is unemployed.

Ofcourse she can go back without any problems, but for me it will be different.
And there lies the problem, how should we handle this.
We don't want to do long distance again ( like when we first met ).
I also know I have to do the IELTS test.

- What would be the best solution ?
->family sponsorship through her ( is that even possible )
->skilled workers

There is so much info available, but every situation is different.
I hope some people can shed some light on our situation.

Sincerely,

Erik & Jessica


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Spousal sponsorship is probably the easiest and most straightforward option for you... if my husband (UK) and I wanted to move back to Canada, we'd be going the spouse route.

Have a look at how to sponsor your non-Canadian spouse to come to Canada.


----------



## Dutch76 (Feb 5, 2017)

thank you so much for the info, that's a lot of reading material. And hopefully well worth it.

If I read it correctly, my fiance can sponser me while living in The Netherlands, and also being unemployed as long as she will come to Canada too.
Or do I have this wrong ?

Also does anyone know the timeframe for this, from applying to approved. I know it depands on the situation, but a rough estimation would do


----------

